# Holiday Carols for Wind Quintet (self-published)



## HansMaestroMusic (Oct 24, 2012)

First, I hope this is in the proper forum:

It seems that nowadays many arrangers are taking on various publishing projects into their own hands. Self Publishing seems to be an avenue most take (as well as publishing through the big names).

Here are 8 Holiday Christmas Carols I published when first launching the self-publishing website for my sheet music. (Alternate link) From now, through the end of September you can start building your caroling repertoire, only $10 for the set (or $1.25 each, of course).

Score and parts included: Trumpet, Alto, Bari, Trombone, Tuba.

Also, if you have never published sheet music, but have considered it, I recommend both self publishing and going through a credible publisher. Both can be rewarding and help spread the great music our generation's composers and arrangers have to offer!

The best to everyone, and enjoy! :tiphat:


----------

